# Breezer Thunder



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Looking great to me eye. Especially for fifteen-hundy. Got sweet-spot geometry for its intended purpose. Fork looks corrected for easy suspension fork replacement too.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I think it's only corrected for 100mm of travel like the Kona Unit. In fact it reminds a good bit like the Kona Unit without the sliding drop out & a shade heavier. Not sure if 29x2.6 is the max on this or not but still looks like a fun bike.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Agreed. My only concern with the geo on paper is that it has long chainstays. Considering this thing has more mount points than a room full of rabbits, I assume it is designed mostly for bikepacking and adventure type riding, so the longer chainstays make sense.


----------



## 1813254617.th (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm just about to get mine (availability is surprisingly good in my region). Time to get a good bike so I can stop relying on buses through the winter (I don't drive).

First impressions:

This thing has a total of 18 cage mounts, one more than the already insane Marin Pine Mountain. 12 of the 18 mounts are arranged in 3 pack mounts, one set on the right seat stay, one on each side of the fork, and one on the downtube. This thing is surprisingly light for what is supposed to be a heavy duty bikepacking monster, my 2016 Orbea MX27.5 was definitely heavier, even with WTB Kom wheels.

Max tire size is said to be 2.95 inches, max travel is 100mm. The stock tires are either WTB Vigilante 2.5" or Goodyear Newton 2.4". I've heard two bike shops claim they've only seen the Goodyear option.

I'm probably going to sacrifice 6 cage mounts, for science! By science I mean the science of smooth in the form of the Manitou Markhor, which supports a max tire size of 3". The headset is tapered, despite the spec sheet saying 1-1/8.

My only problem with the bike is the brakes, the levers are a bit flexy and the brakes seem a bit anemic for a bikepacking bike (no 4-pot on the front). My old MT-200s felt much better because of the much stiffer lever. I'll see how much they improve after bedding in the pads. There is no room for a clean front derailleur installation, but you should be able to swap out the stock cable guides for ones that have extra room (you'll need a 4 slot cable guide).

I will definitely post photos of the thing after a liberal application of Fluid Film and waxing the frame. This thing is about to suffer through 4-months of salt, ice, and mud.


----------



## 1813254617.th (Dec 6, 2021)

My Thunder arrived, yay!

The wheels need truing out of the box, not yay! Mine came with 2.0-1.8mm double butted spokes, which is NOT what the spec sheet says (14G Sapim Leader spokes are what's supposed to come stock).

Remember I said that the Breezer Thunder comes with 18 braze on bottle mounts? That not true for the medium and small sizes, apparently. I guess they couldn't fit the two seatpost bolts. That'll make the number of bottle mounts 16. Unrideable!

I'll create a review post after I get everything rust-proofed and waxed up.


----------



## 1813254617.th (Dec 6, 2021)

Frame has been rust proofed, waxed, and put back together. I cleaned it well enough that I dare do this...








Flat grey paint sure looks good when waxed and polished.

I still need to find a way to get the wheels into my truing stand. The rims are 30mm wide.

On a side note, that was one heavy fork! It was around 5 pounds by my estimate. It is disturbingly close in weight to the full medium frame! That tapered steerer tube is steel and quite thick. Swapping it out to an air fork will most definitely cut the weight down. 100mm is the claimed max travel, but a 120mm will fit in there fine. The stock fork has an axle to crown length of around 500mm, a 120mm fork will not change the geometry by much.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Have fun with the new ride. If you can't get the wheels into your truing stand you can true them in the frame with some zipties installed strategically.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

@1813254617.th 

How is the Thunder working out for you? I'm still intrigued by it and it may suit what I'd like to start doing, more adventure type biking with long days in the saddle. I think it's kind of funny that they say max tire size is 2.95 - that's very specific, wonder what rim width they are talking about. I assume the full build comes in around 30 pounds? Any further impression or feedback about it in general?


----------



## 1813254617.th (Dec 6, 2021)

BadgerOne said:


> @1813254617.th
> 
> How is the Thunder working out for you? I'm still intrigued by it and it may suit what I'd like to start doing, more adventure type biking with long days in the saddle. I think it's kind of funny that they say max tire size is 2.95 - that's very specific, wonder what rim width they are talking about. I assume the full build comes in around 30 pounds? Any further impression or feedback about it in general?


The full build comes in at over 30 pounds. The fork alone weights over 5 (maybe over 7) pounds by my estimates. The rim is 30mm wide. Ignoring the rim, I do not think a 3inch tire will fit on this bike. 2.6 is the max I consider safe, 2.8 might fit. While the fork can definitely take plus tires, the chainstays are a bit tight. I'll get better numbers regarding tire fitment.

I have not done any long distance riding with this bike yet, but I already have a couple things to say.

Pros:

High stability makes it easy to lug heavy items.
Many many many mounts give you a lot of options.
Wide gear ratio makes this both good for high speeds and steep hills.
Rigid fork and one by drivetrain means there is a lot less to go wrong on long trips.
Dropper post is nice since it allows you to drop the saddle and get more stable footing when you stop the bike. Previously, I had to either balance 50 pounds of luggage on my toes, or hop off the bike everytime I stop.
WTB Volt saddle is similar enough to my old Velo 1353 that I trust it to be comfortable for over a hundred kilometers of riding a day.
Enduro class tires are extremely grippy under all situations.
Extremely rugged and stiff frame. Unlike my old Orbea MX 27.5 or my friend's Opus Avro 3.0, I cannot feel or see any flex under power.

Cons:

Enduro class tires (specifically the Goodyear Newtons in my case) have extremely high rolling resistance. So much so that I have to keep pedaling downhill to keep up with my friend coasting on his hardtail with 29*2.4 inch XC tires.
Bike is very heavy, the fork in particular shocked me. Not a concern when you have over 50 pounds of stuff on the bike, however.
Handlebars are not comfortable enough for my wrists for long distance. They are too wide and flat.
That paint work is exquisitely shiny, but I prefer a matte powder coated finish to better hide any dings and scratches, which are inevitable when touring.

So, words of advice if you want to use this bike for long distance touring:

Rip out the stock tires and get ones with lower rolling resistance, I've used Specialized Fast Track Control tires with good results. Even wire bead XC tires have less rolling resistance.
Get handlebars with more sweep, your wrists will thank you.
Please do treat the inside of the frame with a rust inhibitor.
Don't expect the frame to provide a "soulful" ride, it's an extremely stiff frame. It does feel extraordinary robust and badass, though.

If you want to use this bike for trail riding.

Don't expect the frame to provide a "soulful" ride, it's an extremely stiff frame. It does feel extraordinary robust and badass, though.
Get a suspension fork. While they say the frame supports 100mm max, I don't think a 120mm fork will cause any issues. The stock fork has a axle to crown length of 500mm. I challenge you to find an air fork that isn't at least a full pound lighter than the stock rigid fork.
Don't expect this bike to be agile, I can feel the long wheelbase making turns harder.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Awesome feedback, thank you.


----------



## 1813254617.th (Dec 6, 2021)

Just thought I'd pop back in for an update.

The Breezer Thunder is freakin' badass, especially with the stock Goodyear Newton tires. The bike can plow through a full foot of snow no problem, provided you have the leg power. The tires are stiff but still well-damped, they are draggy but really really grippy.

I will weight the bike, do some measurements and report back once the snow and ice melts.

To be perfectly honest I don't consider me or my friend good enough to be called amateurs. My friend is usually able to hand me my ass on this trail, but for once, I find myself needing to slow down to avoid rear-ending him. That is with him having much faster tires and a RS Recon fork.


----------



## 1813254617.th (Dec 6, 2021)

Here is my Breezer thunder with 2.5inch Teravail Ehline skinwall tires. The lusciously lustrous paint has already suffered quite a few scuffs. The soft and supple tires are a must since the Thunder is so darn stiff (really good for hauling loads, though).

The Thunder is still by no means a lightweight bike, but the lighter tires make it feel much more agile. It feels like a completely different bike.

I'm liking the bike and tires so far. Expect a review post once the trails thaw!

These photos are a bit overexposed. The bike is much darker.


----------



## Gthoro (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice Thunder @1813254617.th ! I recently picked one up myself. Today, I took it on some moderately technical trails with lots of climbing. The Thunder handled it well, but it left me curious about a suspension fork. Did you add one to your Thunder?


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Youtuber spindatt has a sus fork on his & he really seems to like it compared to his carbon Schwinn Moab.


----------



## Gthoro (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the tip - looks like some outstanding Breezer content!


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

1813254617.th said:


> Here is my Breezer thunder with 2.5inch Teravail Ehline skinwall tires. The lusciously lustrous paint has already suffered quite a few scuffs. The soft and supple tires are a must since the Thunder is so darn stiff (really good for hauling loads, though).
> 
> The Thunder is still by no means a lightweight bike, but the lighter tires make it feel much more agile. It feels like a completely different bike.
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised but a little disappointed that the frame is so stiff. My Doppler was the same way, not uncomfortable but beefy and not particularly compliant. Still seems like a helluva bike for a great price though.


----------



## 1813254617.th (Dec 6, 2021)

Gthoro said:


> Nice Thunder @1813254617.th ! I recently picked one up myself. Today, I took it on some moderately technical trails with lots of climbing. The Thunder handled it well, but it left me curious about a suspension fork. Did you add one to your Thunder?


Not yet due to budgetary constraints. Not an issue because the Teravail tires are soft and grippy, and the Breezer Thunder is really stable. It can handle trails even with some cargo in the rear. Single-track is one place where the Breezer isn't as good, probably due to my lack of skill.

That bike really shines on climbs, despite the weight. If you can provide the power, the Breezer can smash through pretty much everything, suspension fork or not. This bike can take A LOT of power without flexing one bit, I like compliant frames but this stiffness is just too good to give up.

A nice and supple sus fork would really take this bike to another level.


----------



## 1813254617.th (Dec 6, 2021)

BadgerOne said:


> I'm not surprised but a little disappointed that the frame is so stiff. My Doppler was the same way, not uncomfortable but beefy and not particularly compliant. Still seems like a helluva bike for a great price though.


These steel frames can eat aluminium alloy frames for breakfast. They're stiffer and much more durable. After riding the Breezer, all of the alloy frames in my circle feel like noodles, and I'm a lightweight. If you have the habit of stripping isis spline BBs or cracking BB shells, the Breezer Thunder will simply laugh at you.

Whoever said steel frames are soft, compliant, and soulful are dishonest marketers. 4130 steel is three times as stiff as 6061 aluminum, and about as stiff as the carbon composites (in their strongest orientation) used in most carbon bikes. Assuming equal thickness, increase a tube's diameter by a factor by x and the stiffness increases by x^3. Assuming equal weight, increase a tube's diameter by x and the stiffness increases approximately by x^2. The design of a frame is almost the only thing that affects how a frame rides. Carbon is different because it is anisotropic, meaning you can cheat.

Given how thick the tubes that make up the Thunder is, it's no surprise it's so stiff. The stiffness does bring a lot of confidence under heavy cargo loads, though. The Thunder does have a really fun geometry, it's extremely stable at all speeds.


----------



## Karim_91 (5 mo ago)

@*1813254617.th *where I am in Germany there is only one piece that is 19" (47 cm), I am 171 cm and have a scott that is 48 cm and fits me well. The shop advised that 19" could be too big, what do you think? I like it a lot and nowadays stock is very low. The problem is that even for this piece I have to pay a fee to just bring it to shop to even try it, that is why I am trying to consult with people who has it. If 19" is a big frame, any modifications in your opinion I can do? I mainly like riding upright in comfortable position and do not care much about speed. Thanks.


----------



## 1813254617.th (Dec 6, 2021)

Karim_91 said:


> @*1813254617.th *where I am in Germany there is only one piece that is 19" (47 cm), I am 171 cm and have a scott that is 48 cm and fits me well. The shop advised that 19" could be too big, what do you think? I like it a lot and nowadays stock is very low. The problem is that even for this piece I have to pay a fee to just bring it to shop to even try it, that is why I am trying to consult with people who has it. If 19" is a big frame, any modifications in your opinion I can do? I mainly like riding upright in comfortable position and do not care much about speed. Thanks.


I am 177cm and ride a 17". It depends on your proportions but a 19" inch frame is most likely too large for you, especially if you like to ride upright.

I say a 15" or 17" will fit better. There isn't much you can do make a Breezer Thunder that is too large fit.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJShoesForHands (9 mo ago)

Just curious if anyone has weighed the frame or complete bike. I'm considering grabbing one of these as a compliment to my full suspension bike, seems like it has pretty good value


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

DJShoesForHands said:


> Just curious if anyone has weighed the frame or complete bike. I'm considering grabbing one of these as a compliment to my full suspension bike, seems like it has pretty good value


Path Less Pedaled just reviewed one and said it was 34lbs.


----------



## DJShoesForHands (9 mo ago)

Oof, that's about how much my full sus weighs. Was expecting closer to 30lbs. I'm sure I could make it lighter with more expensive parts, but then the good value is more or less gone at that point.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I've seen close to stock builds of Kona Unit X(latest gen), which is similar to this bike close to 30lbs. I think it was with 29x2.6 front & 2.4 rear. Other option would be to get the Thunder & trade the wheelset in wheelset towards something a little lighter & wider(I think the one Spindatt had came with i25 wheelset due to part shortage). Even saving 70-90g per wheel could be noticeable a little as it's rolling weight.


----------

